# Eclipse: Objekte können nicht aufgelöst werden



## K-Man (13. Dez 2006)

Ich habe in großes Problem mit Eclipse. Als ich das letzte Mal Eclipse beendet habe, hat noch alles ohne Probleme geklappt.
Nach dem Neustart aber konnte Eclipse kein einziges Objekt mehr erkennen.
Überall heißt es: "<Object> cannot be resolved" oder "<Object> cannot be resolved to a type"

Tja und nun geht gar nichts mehr. Auch wenn ich Eclipse neu starte, kommen immer wieder die selben Fehlermeldungen... ???:L


----------



## SlaterB (13. Dez 2006)

ist das nur bei den Generics?
-> Einstellungen, Compiler-Level auf 1.5?


vielleicht auch den Workspace entfernen 
-> wird dann neu angelegt, dadurch repariert sich so manches


----------



## K-Man (13. Dez 2006)

Nein es passiert bei jedem Import und bei jeder Klassen, die nicht von Java direkt kommt. Aber die Libraries sind alle eingebunden...
Workspace entfernen? Muss ich da die .classpath und .project-Dateien entfernen?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Dez 2006)

Ich würd mal sagen dass es deine JRE/dein JDK irgendwie im Eclipse verhauen hat. Ging mir au schon öfters so

Rechtsklick auf dein Project -> Eigenschaften -> Build Path -> Librarys -> JRE System Library -> Edit 

Und dann die richtige auswählen...


----------



## K-Man (13. Dez 2006)

Danke. Jetzt gehts. Hab die neuesten Updates zu Eclipse geladen. Hatte sich Eclipse wohl selbst zerstört... :lol:


----------

